# Tell us your gum chewing past and present and your favorite brands.



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2016)

For me, it was bubble gum at first, Double Bubble and Bazooka, next came Blackjack and Juicy Fruit...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2016)

Same as you, Ralph. Bazooka gum plus the little cartoons it was wrapped in. Never quite got the courage to chew the gum stuck under my school desk.:saywhat:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Surely you carried a pocket knife.  You could have scrapped the gum off and put it under your armpit to soften it up.  And, there you go, recycling at its best!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 16, 2016)

Got mad when they did away with Clove gum and haven't chewed since!!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## IKE (Nov 16, 2016)

My long time barber has a big jar of Double Bubble and he gives the kids a piece if they sit still and behave while getting a haircut and for years he has always given me a piece every time I get a haircut.......yesterday I must have been a really good little boy because he gave me two pieces.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 16, 2016)

How about "Dentine"; is it still around?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2016)

I was never much of a gum chewer but my grandmother used to slip me a Chiclet, to shut me up, from time to time.  She always had some gum or lint covered candy, that tasted like perfume, down in the bottom of her purse.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 16, 2016)

That video was a hoot! Agreed that by the 1970's Lonnie had a stronger set of pipes...he got handsome in middle age toolayful:

Back to OP question...I loved virtually any bubble gum and/or fruity gum. There was some kind when I was in high school don't recall the brand. It was mint flavored squares and it had a mint gel center. Haven't chewed gum in years, too much fragile dental work.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Got mad when they did away with Clove gum and haven't chewed since!!!



Hey grumpy. You can buy clove gum on Amazon if you are interested. I liked it too. Saw it in Cracker Barrel too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2016)

As a kid I started out chewing Bazooka bubble gum sometimes.  Also liked Juicy Fruit, Blackjack and Doublemint.  Like you Aunt Bea, my mother always had a pack of Chicklets in her purse and would give us one sometimes, usually on long car drives or something like that.  I liked Trident cinnamon to chew at work, especially when I quit smoking cigarettes many moons ago.  Now I always have Dentyne Fire cinnamon chicklet style and will usually chew two at one time, once a day.  Spit is out once the flavor of the coating goes away.  Not a big gum chewer anymore.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 16, 2016)

If I still chewed gum, I would have to get me some of this!  https://www.amazon.com/Bazooka-Retr...479317682&sr=8-2&keywords=chewing+gum+bazooka

Bazooka was always my favorite. Just the smell of someone else chewing it was nirvana. I liked Double Bubble, Dentine and Juicy Fruit too.


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2016)

Bazooka bubble gum hands down!  I learned how to blow bubbles one Sunday in church when my mother allowed me to sit with a friend across the aisle instead of with the family.  It's a wonder I didn't burst into flames from the looks she apparently was sending toward me.  It was the last time I got to sit anywhere but beside her for a LONG time.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 16, 2016)

I stopped chewing gum when I got my first dental plate. I liked a huge wad of bubble gum as a kid. I also loved snapping my gum as a teen, I preferred spearmint, and later wintergreen flavored gums. I still have a pack of gum in the house but haven't chewed it for many years.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2016)

Juicy Fruit.  But I don't like to chew gum once the flavor is gone, so I don't buy now.  Used to as a kid.


----------

